# Transition from EMT-B to EMT



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2011)

While working on getting my NREMT renewed, I have come across the option to transition from EMT-B to EMT. To do so I need to submit proof of "completion of a transition course that is state approved." What exactly does such a course entail? Do these courses even exist yet?


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was under the impression that emt-b and emt were one and the same.


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 17, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> I was under the impression that emt-b and emt were one and the same.



naw, as usual the NREMT is always messing with something to make lives more difficult


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> naw, as usual the *NHTSA* is always messing with something to make lives more difficult



FTFY. 

The NREMT is just following the new national education standards.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2011)

We have a while to do it.

But it will include training on venturi masks and humidified oxygen. A couple other things as well.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 17, 2011)

I had a link to a video from the NREMT awhile back that kind of showed what the courses entailed, I'll see if I can dig it up.

EDIT: This is the link. It doesn't have a whole lot of info, but it gives a little bit of insight. For the changes you have to skip to around 20:00.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been checking around trying to find a place that will offer the new "bridge" program to EMT but so far they all seem to be waiting until they are sure the new standard will stick I guess. If anybody finds a place in Houston that starts offering it please let me know. I'd just as soon get it out of the way.


----------



## Remeber343 (Nov 17, 2011)

The other day I was told that due to the name change, there will be a course/class/test to transfer from EMT-B to EMT.  I believe it had to be done within.. 2 years of the start of the merge.


----------

